# Questions sur la refroidissement



## roubig2 (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon père possède depuis 2007 le tout premier macbook pro oui oui le 1.1 avec un t2400 core duo. ^^
Mes modifications effectués sur la machine:
Changement du disque dur 80Go 5400tr/min Hitachi par un 640Go 7200tr/min  Western Digital effectué avec succès il y a plus de 6 mois.
Changement de pâte thermique par du artic sliver 5 effectué avec succès il y a environ 5 mois vu le bruit des ventilateurs.

Donc je reviens vous posez la question vous ô grands spécialistes du hardware:
Le macbook pro chauffe beaucoup ces mois-ci, malgré la chaleur elle  chauffait aussi avant la canicule. Ce qui me dérange le plus c'est  qu'elle est bouillante, parfois il arrive qu'il monte a 94°C avec les  deux ventilo a 6000 rpm.
Encore qu'elle fasse du bruit si elle refroidit ça ne me dérange pas mais là .

Donc je pense que le radiateur est déjà un peu usé, le ventilo gauche  demi-HS parfois il faut que je souffle dans les grilles pour le démarrer   celui de gauche tranquille mais je préfèrerai le changer si  nécessaire.
Voilà après tout ça je pense aussi acheter une tablette de refroidissement.
Sachant que mon père est style bureautique pas de jeux ni de montage vidéo.
Voilà merci d'avance.


----------



## roubig2 (28 Août 2012)

Up ! et désolé pour les fautes d'orthographes et de vocabulaires j'étais un peu fatigués et surtout: le but de ce topic est de demander votre avis sur mon projet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (30 Août 2012)

Salut !
C'est quoi ta question ?
Parce que tu nous dit ce que tu as fait pour le rafraichir un peu et les pbs que tu as, mais tu voudrais quoi ?

La tablette semble être une bonne idée, comme ça, je vois pas d'autre moyen de le refroidire sans dénaturé l'idée d'un portable. Après si le Mac bouge pas tu le peux brancher à un Ecran/clavier/souris et imaginé un système de refroidissement différent. On en parle ici mais j'ai vu que tu étais déjà passé. L'ajout d'un système de ventillation en "cage" à pas trop mal marché pour moi pour l'instant.

Après qu'il chauffe autant pour l'age qu'il doit avoir si c'est un 1.1, c'est normal je pense. Et si les ventillos interne sont HS ou en partie, si tu as l'occasion change les parce que sinon tu risques avec inattention de trop faire chauffer ton Mac et en cas extreme de le tuer, ce qui serait bête !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2012)

As tu pensé à enlever la poussière qui a dû s'accumuler pdt ces 5 dernières années ?


----------



## roubig2 (31 Août 2012)

Alors, j'ai pas trop de questions je voualis juste vos avis  
Donc oui j'ai nettoyé la poussière  
Le refroidissement a l'huile ça me tente vraiment pas ! car on l'emmene avec nous quand on pars a l'étranger


----------

